

Ask HN: There is a New Relic for Data Bases? - dudurocha

Guys, I don't have a DBA in my startup, and using MVC, I feel that my queries are sometimes slower than they could be. There is anything similar to New Relic only focused in the queries?
======
sheraz
I don't know that you need a new relic type system just yet. I would look at
the queries that are sent to the database.

Assuming you are using a popular framework like Symfony or Django, there
should be debugging output that will show the queries generated by the ORM.
Symfony will show every query and it's execution time for every page load.

You should also look at your database server's configuration options. For
example, both mysql and postgresql have options to flag slow queries. You can
also dump every query the database makes to a logfile.

~~~
benologist
There are entire categories of databases that aren't wired up to a web
framework or the web itself. There is extensive logging options and
performance counters and whatever else for everything but having that wrapped
up inside a newrelic style install-and-enjoy service would be amazing.

